# brindle coyote



## turky93 (Dec 20, 2007)

i saw her at 300 yards this morn,so i pulled my turkey call out of my wallet and started distress calling to her and she came in on a string,i let her get about 120 yards and then let her have it from my 25 wssm.


----------



## brkbowma (Dec 20, 2007)

good shot!     kill em all


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 20, 2007)

That is certainly a unique colored thing.
Good calling and nice shot! You sure put it on her.
Congratultions.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2007)

Unique coloration on that one! Congrats!!


----------



## deerbuster (Dec 20, 2007)

massive hole great shot 
keep shootin' em'


----------



## Milkman (Dec 20, 2007)

Good deal ....... shoot em all


----------



## Hoss (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats on a unique yote.

Hoss


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 20, 2007)

cool lookin yote! Congrats on the kill!!


----------



## Wetzel (Dec 20, 2007)

glad you got her


----------



## cook (Dec 20, 2007)

good going!


----------



## leo (Dec 21, 2007)

*Congrats on your Yote*

thanks for posting it


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 21, 2007)

Gorgeous coyote (if there is such) and nice shot placement!


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Dec 21, 2007)

Interesting color on that one. Good shot!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 21, 2007)

nice shot! keep on shooting


----------



## watashot89 (Dec 21, 2007)

nice shot, kill everyone you see


----------



## mike bell (Dec 25, 2007)

my dad saw three running into an island of woods in a big hay feild we hunt.  They must have went out the other side cause he was waiting for them to come out


----------



## Hunter Haven (Dec 25, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> nice shot! keep on shooting


____________________
Jim he's dead already! Look at the HOLE in that joker!!... I mean heck, the boy even has his hand on him and took a pic..... 
______________________
Nice job young man


----------



## DLS (Dec 25, 2007)

taste like chicken


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Dec 25, 2007)

good job!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 27, 2007)

*Congrats !!*

Man...great shoot  !! There aren't many of those black/sable/brindle yotes out there.  Here is a pick of the one I took a few years back.
Sorry, but it loaded the deer too.


----------



## jjdbuck (Feb 2, 2008)

i think this a coy dog. half coyote half dog


----------

